# Jordon's log, Hope it doesen't stink



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Right feel a bit weird doing a BBing log but I can see me using this for reference and help on my new journey.

The main reason for this log is because I'm thinking of trying some comps in next few years and want to keep track on my progress and also I will be blasting and cruising along the way so again I can monitor what happens.

Going to be running 250mg Test E E10D and blast 3 compounds every 3 weeks every 2 - 3 months and see how I respond with the experiment so to speak.

Any help info advice I'm all ears 

Regards


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well I have some stuff coming tomorrow from my source so I can start this journey. Only 10x 1ml amp of Test E.

Going to run 250mg every 7 days instead of 10 as this seems to be the norm and the 1ML amps are 250mg anyways.

How does this sound.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Pics from last month, HATE MY PICS ;(


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well after 3 days injection sight just starting to feel better :-0. Never hurt before so a new feeling to me.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Couple of crappy leg shots, Gonna get the proper camara out tonight or once i get a tan done LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello mate. What's your goal atm then?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Hello mate. What's your goal atm then?


Get fat LOL, I would like to compete in 97KG over 180cm cat once im ready but think im gonna struggle to get to that size


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Just to add i have to phone clinic monday for booking in for bloods to make sure all in order


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Get fat LOL, I would like to compete in 97KG over 180cm cat once im ready but think im gonna struggle to get to that size


I struggle to add weight as well mate,eating 5700 cals atm lol. You just need to eat enough and you'll grow.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I struggle to add weight as well mate,eating 5700 cals atm lol. You just need to eat enough and you'll grow.


I know bud, Its a mission as i have no appitite at all, Currently have 4200cal for today and struggling, Think im 2/3 into my food and totally stuffed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> I know bud, Its a mission as i have no appitite at all, Currently have 4200cal for today and struggling, Think im 2/3 into my food and totally stuffed


Just gotta force it down bruv lol fvcking hard work


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Go easy on me, I hate my look to begin with and I REALLY NEED A TAN as im well washed out


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

As you can tell i cant pose for toffee HAHAHAHAH, Im getting a spray tan next week f*** it


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Few gym pics


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

What's your plan for your blast?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What's your goal mate?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> What's your plan for your blast?


Not 100% yet any suggestions for a newbie


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> What's your goal mate?


Get big mate, I'm need to put on a lot of weight due to my class that i would want to compete in the next few years which is 97kg max as im over 180cm "Im 6ft2"

I cant seem to tank any decent shots at home as i was out and look like sh"t but in my gym pics i dont think look that bad.

Currently waiting a assessment on my wrist as its damaged so not looking forward to that as i pretty sure ill need a op. Just gonna work on my bad areas "LEG/ARMS" as there defo lacking


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Not 100% yet any suggestions for a newbie


Not really mate I'm a newbie myself so not really in a position to give advice


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> Not really mate I'm a newbie myself so not really in a position to give advice


HAHAHA was thinking a deca and sus for 12 weeks as i have only ever done Test E and dianabol.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

As a example when i was a professional fighter @ 66KG/145lb


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Get big mate, I'm need to put on a lot of weight due to my class that i would want to compete in the next few years which is 97kg max as im over 180cm "Im 6ft2"
> 
> I cant seem to tank any decent shots at home as i was out and look like sh"t but in my gym pics i dont think look that bad.
> 
> Currently waiting a assessment on my wrist as its damaged so not looking forward to that as i pretty sure ill need a op. Just gonna work on my bad areas "LEG/ARMS" as there defo lacking


Is that in the ukbff classic class? That would make you 189cm/6ft 2 or around thereabout?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Is that in the ukbff classic class? That would make you 189cm/6ft 2 or around thereabout?


NABBA mate I'm 187cm if im correct


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> HAHAHA was thinking a deca and sus for 12 weeks as i have only ever done Test E and dianabol.


Yeah been looking at either test and deca or test and Tbol too many options


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I think nabba classes are restricted to just height, so you can compete at any weight within the height classes, and ukbff is weight restricted depending on height in the classic class, and you also have inter weight classes too. I know that in ukbff first timers is open so you can turn up at any weight but not so sure about nabba first timers

Also, within nabba you can only compete in your area, whereas in ukbff you can compete up and down the country.

Best thing to do is check both feds websites and go from there as they provide a break down of the rules and classes etc and go from there

Ukbff.co.uk

nabba.co.uk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> HAHAHA was thinking a deca and sus for 12 weeks as i have only ever done Test E and dianabol.


Do it mate and eat lots


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Is that in the ukbff classic class? That would make you 189cm/6ft 2 or around thereabout?


Pretty sure I got that of NABBA website. Don't want to be restricted thought


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Pretty sure I got that of NABBA website. Don't want to be restricted thought


Well I'm pretty sure its ukbff classes that are weight restricted and nabba is height restricted

@Pscarb is a nabba judge, he can clarify things for you


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Well I'm pretty sure its ukbff classes that are weight restricted and nabba is height restricted
> 
> @Pscarb is a nabba judge, he can clarify things for you


Yes NABBA is height as far as im aware, Thanks for your help as i need as much help as i can


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Well I'm pretty sure its ukbff classes that are weight restricted and nabba is height restricted
> 
> @Pscarb is a nabba judge, he can clarify things for you


this is correct within NABBA only the Mr classes have a height restriction, both the first timers and novice classes are not restricted in either height or weight.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Another leg session done due to my hand being knackered, On wards and upwards


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> this is correct within NABBA only the Mr classes have a height restriction, both the first timers and novice classes are not restricted in either height or weight.


Thanks for the info mate, I have a LONG way to go before i would even be in say beach ready never mind Comp ready LOL


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Current weight 88.6kg up from 86kg


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Not much to report, Had bloods donen yesterday should hear back on 6th as guy is away on holiday "CHEEKY".

Had a rest day yesterday WHICH I HATE but need to let the muscle soreness reduce LOL.

Chest and Hamstrings today  CANT WAIT


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Had a mint session in gym, Chest and Hammies, Felt strong and did some good heavy slow and controlled lifts  ME IS HAPPY.

Also weighted myself and 90kg on scales but thats in gear so more like 88kg, Its on the up.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Been a bit quite on here past few days, Bloody family LOL.

Finished a long leg session at gym and a little abs now sat at work resting HAHAHAHA.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Rest day today, A nice 4000cal and a relax at work with a few movies sounds good, As I'm on night slept from 8am-3pm WHICH IS BRILL FOR ME


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sat at work bored and wanting to go gym BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Had a good back session today, BUT ended up hurting my good wrist FFS not a happy chappy at all. Hope its just a pull as im struggling with the right hand all ready.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well ended up doing a morning session after a 12 hr night shift, Actually felt good and fairly strong.

Did chest and shoulder

Had to stay up after work to phone hospital for my wrist appointment which i have thursday evening, Lets see what they say about how they can help me or feck me off.

No current or weight as ill do them this weekend at some point and seeing as i have not many followers no rush LOL


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Defo no gym today, I'm well exhausted after this night shift and sore in a few places. Tomorrow will be legs AGAIN lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Defo no gym today, I'm well exhausted after this night shift and sore in a few places. Tomorrow will be legs AGAIN lol


You say it like its a bad thing! Legs is one of my favourite body parts to train, just wish I could learn to hit rest of me with the amount of intensity I put them through

Separates the men from the boys!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> You say it like its a bad thing! Legs is one of my favourite body parts to train, just wish I could learn to hit rest of me with the amount of intensity I put them through
> 
> Separates the men from the boys!


My problem is i have VERY long legs so i have started to train 2 times a week now as im sick of the jokes HAHAHA


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well been to my appointment for my hand and i have ganglions, HHMMM have to wait till 30th July when my next appointment is and if no better than i will be given the option of surgery.

Also did a leg session today, Managed 70KG front squat for 3 which is a personal best.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Well been to my appointment for my hand and i have ganglions, HHMMM have to wait till 30th July when my next appointment is and if no better than i will be given the option of surgery.
> 
> Also did a leg session today, Managed 70KG front squat for 3 which is a personal best.


What's ganglions mate?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> What's ganglions mate?


Here you go bud, I have 2 one on top of hand thats small and one thats right in middle of wrist

Ganglion cyst - NHS Choices


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Just spent 2+ hours in gym  chest and shoulder. LOVE IT

Also my new wraps turned up so managed to try them out and seem to do the trick and for a few quid bargain.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sat at work when i could be in gym BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Going to start up cardio as of monday as I'm putting on a little to much fat on core and would rather not drop to much cal when im trying to grow


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smells funny in here.......

Good luck with your training mate.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Smells funny in here.......
> 
> Good luck with your training mate.


Thanks mate need all the support i can get


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well yesterday had another mint session

Deadlift 150KG X2 so still at my personal best 

New PB for bent over row @ 90KG

New PB for cabled row @ 93kg

Did a few other back exercises then went on and did Bi and Tri. 1.5 hrs of pleasure  as i usually suffer bad with deadlifts but lower back pump calmed down after 30 mins or so.

TODAY IS LEG DAY AGAIN, Need to get these wheels BIG


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

OH and im 90kg on scales yesterday, But thats after a day of food


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Great news on PB. Always a good day when you crack one of those.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Great news on PB. Always a good day when you crack one of those.


Yes mate, I recon i could have had 100KG bent over rows if i had not just finished DLs, FEELING GREAT TODAY lower back is tender so legs is gonna be fun LOL.

I don't do back squats so should be ok as front squats FTW


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Yes mate, I recon i could have had 100KG bent over rows if i had not just finished DLs, FEELING GREAT TODAY lower back is tender so legs is gonna be fun LOL.
> 
> I don't do back squats so should be ok as front squats FTW


Why no back squat?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Why no back squat?


Lower back issues/ Knee issues to name a few "Thats the reward of being a pro fighter" the movement causes issues. Also the fact my right wrist is knackered and may need surgery i struggle to also get hand back


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Lower back issues/ Knee issues to name a few "Thats the reward of being a pro fighter" the movement causes issues. Also the fact my right wrist is knackered and may need surgery i struggle to also get hand back


Say no more. Back issue's and squats can be tricky. I've had some myself.

Front squat is a very good exercise though.

Do you do any seated presses?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Just spent 2+ hours in gym  chest and shoulder. LOVE IT
> 
> Also my new wraps turned up so managed to try them out and seem to do the trick and for a few quid bargain.
> 
> ...


repped for the wrist wraps.

keep it up buddy!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Lower back issues/ Knee issues to name a few "Thats the reward of being a pro fighter" the movement causes issues. Also the fact my right wrist is knackered and may need surgery i struggle to also get hand back


I'm the same mate, dodgy knees growing up, and my job didn't help much either. (Postman) still I rarely ever squat and I'm not doing too bad in the leg department


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Did you hurt your wrist fighting?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Did you hurt your wrist fighting?


Probably added to damage mate over time as i crushed this hand in a motorbike crash and had surgery fot it, My left knee is knackered from my 5th pro fight as the cvnt low kicked me when i went to touch gloves "ts ok i stopped him not long after with some brutal knees".

I do have a few fights on youtube


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Probably added to damage mate over time as i crushed this hand in a motorbike crash and had surgery fot it, My left knee is knackered from my 5th pro fight as the cvnt low kicked me when i went to touch gloves "ts ok i stopped him not long after with some brutal knees".
> 
> I do have a few fights on youtube


i'll have a look sometime.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> i'll have a look sometime.


Here you go.

My last fight and got my arse wooped ;( 




My 5th fight 




My 4th fight "2nd round as it starts you will she him blow my knee and i get angry"


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Here you go.
> 
> My last fight and got my arse wooped ;(
> 
> ...


I'll watch later this week mate. Where I am the internet is too slow.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I'll watch later this week mate. Where I am the internet is too slow.


Dont expect to much, I was not that good HAHAH.

On another not bloods came back

Liver perfect,

Kidney profile slightly elevated but suspects high protein diet for that

Estrogen slightly elevated, Will be getting something for that next week

Test is apparently off the scale 250mg a week of Test E and 1000iu a week of HCG ??????

Cholestoral is 3.1 overall but HDL slightly low

My balls are still working perfect as serum perfect if thats what its called.

I have reduced test to 200mg a week now and HCG @ 750iu over 3 shots P/W

Any suggestions or help would be appreciated, Getting full details next time im there for repeat bloods


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Are you cruising? Estrogen will elevated at that dose.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Are you cruising? Estrogen will elevated at that dose.


Yes i am mate, Just quite shocked how fast everything has risen as only 4th week now on cruise and bloods were take around 2nd week, Was on no gear for about 6 weeks before that and did a months PCT.

Last night was another good session in gym, Did shoulders and arms and managed to do 30kg a side on militry press for 2.5, Last rep went to crap hahah.

Today will be chest and arms again 

I reduced my cals to around 3000 a few days ago as fat levels raised a little but keeping protein high and still growing  90kg on scales yesterday.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

So you have started your "cycling" with a cruise dose?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> So you have started your "cycling" with a cruise dose?


Yes mate started over a month ago now ??? Take it im confusing


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah ha ha normally people cycle or blast, then cruise! Each to their own!

I think it's 5% of testosterone converts to estrogen. And naturally, a man averages around 50mg a week. Your cruise dose will raise it for definite.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Yeah ha ha normally people cycle of blast, the cruise! Each to their own!
> 
> I think it's 5% of testosterone converts to estrogen. And naturally, a man averages around 50mg a week. Your cruise dose will raise it for definite.


Not quite sure i get you ???

Yeah defo converting going on, Ill get some aroma when i get payed


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Not quite sure i get you ???
> 
> Yeah defo converting going on, Ill get some aroma when i get payed


I thought you said that you have gone onto gear, at a cruise dose to start with?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I thought you said that you have gone onto gear, at a cruise dose to start with?


Yes mate, Started on 250mg a week but as bloods have stated its to much so reduced to 200mg,May drop to 150mg soon. Doing 8/8 week blast and cruise for a year then 3 m,onths off.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ok lol thought that's what you said. I haven't anyone run a cruise into a blast before.

Are you blasting an cruising the old fashioned way, or cycling and cruising?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Ok lol thought that's what you said. I haven't anyone run a cruise into a blast before.
> 
> Are you blasting an cruising the old fashioned way, or cycling and cruising?


I though what i was dgoing was a blast and cruise. I did not want to start on a blast as I was getting some bloods done. But once I start my blast for 8 weeks I'll the cruise and use that period to cut over 8 weeks them back onto a blast. Hope that makes sense


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ok cool.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Morning mother tuckers, Weight defo on the up now, Ever so slightly over 90kg last night, Almost the heavest i have ever been, Wife has said upper body and calfs looking more in proportion  HAPPY HAPPY as my legs look like sh!t in shorts unless i take off and u see my quads "DAM BEING 6FT2"

Still hiting 5 meals a day at mo, Around 200-220g of protein and around 3000cal,just need to work out whens best to start my 8 week blast as i have some holidays coming up in a month "Luckily in the UK" but need to source gyms LOL.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Little example of todays meals

Meal 1 - cereal with semi skimmed

Meal 2 - 7 meatballs, 200g beans and 125g rice

Meal 3 - Weight gainer shake "Homemade"

Meal 4 - 7 meatballs, 200g beans and 125g rice

Meal 5 - Weight gainer shake "Homemade" - POST GYM

I also have 2 bananas as snacks and sometimes depending on whos at work some little goodies might fall into my belly LOL


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Been inactive for past few days, Been buy with work and family,

Defo getting bigger and defo stronger to platue has been broken now


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Few pics after arms


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Just got in from gym and had a shower. Had a mint upper back and abs session. Felt really good and really strong even with a few niggling areas at mo.

On another note going to start my blast tomorrow. 500mg Test E. 300mg DECA. And I might throw some Dbol I have left in as well.

Time to get huge. Especially my legs.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well thats cardio done for this AM, 2 mile run near were i live with lots of incline.

Got back and just did 3.2ml shot 500mg test and 300mg deca, LET THE HUGE STAGE BEGIN.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Whats previous AAS use like?

Whats the goal as well mate? Just to get massive :lol:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Whats previous AAS use like?
> 
> Whats the goal as well mate? Just to get massive :lol:


not sure what u mean by 1st comment mate.

My aim is to see if i can get my physic good enough to compete. I do like competition as I have ccompeted for past 4 years.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> not sure what u mean by 1st comment mate.
> 
> My aim is to see if i can get my physic good enough to compete. I do like competition as I have ccompeted for past 4 years.


sorry mate. Ie first cycle? How many cycles have you done?

How ow tall are you bud?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

A1243R said:


> sorry mate. Ie first cycle? How many cycles have you done?
> 
> How ow tall are you bud?


Be my 4th mate, Cocks 2 up before and 2 were DBOL only.

I'm 6ft 2 mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well rest day today and just did cardio, Back on night shift at work BOOOOOOOO


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well another night shift begins ;(

Been gym and done legs even though legs are a bit sore from cardio "Road running" DEFO getting bigger still just over 90kg in short t shirt and trainers which heaviest i have been since BBing.

Abs still on show when tensed and hoping to keep body fat the same with the cardio.

Going to be running 8 weeks of Tet E @ 500mg and Deca @ 300mg and keep HCG to 2 shots a week @ around 300iu Mon/Thur

Cal i aim for 3000-4000 depending on whats happening at home but always over 200g protein a day.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Had another rest day today as had to be in work early, Going to smash back tomorrow as gagging to get back in the gym. HATE REST DAYS


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Why such a short cycle with test e?? It takes 4-6 weeks to kick in proper hence usual 12 week beginner cycle...

doing ok so far without gear...


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

dumdum said:


> Why such a short cycle with test e?? It takes 4-6 weeks to kick in proper hence usual 12 week beginner cycle...
> 
> doing ok so far without gear...


Im blasting and cruising mate so always test in system LOL


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Back day today, Enjoyed myself as had a good powerful work out and felt REALLY strong, Did 2 plates a side on smith for bent over row, Never got that high before.

At work again for another night shift OH THE JOYS

Had my HCG shot today as i forgot to have yesterday


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Had a great chest day today, Mega pump and finished with arms


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well past few days have been pretty much fecked diet wise, No were near what i should be at and not been sleeping well, FVCKING HATE NIGHTS.

Back on it now though, Scales 90.5kg now do defo on the way up, Bought a new bike for cardio and Jesus H Christ how hard is cycling. I can run for miles but with lower back problems been advised not to any more but on bike my quads have been smashed.

Did shot monday and HCG, Got a sore point near PIP but the cycling has made A LOT worse and painful as hell.

Did arms yesterday as was a rest day but felt the need to get them done.

Today will be chest forarms and calfs, Was going to be leg day but my left leg is painful so ill see how it is tomorrow.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Morning, Today is leg day before rest day tomorrow, Aiming to destroy legs tonight.

BALLZ OUT


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Is it gym time yet


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Legs yesterday and TBH was a sh1t session, Got upto 80kg back squats before lower back started playing up, THIS IS WHY I CANT DO BACK SQUATS but really wanted to ARRRGGGGGGGG

Rest day today and had my HCG shot, Backs not feeling to bad thankfully


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Back in gym tonight after work, On Shoulders, calfs and abs today.

Gonna be a good session


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ended up doing Shoulders and Calfs yesterday and missed abs as i was burning, Defo some gainz made that session LOL.

Rest day today with wife, Bottle of asti is on cards so for 1st time in a long time ill be drinking alcohol HHHMM lets getting tipsy begin LOL

Drunken sex cardio anyone LOL


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Had my blow out yesterday. Had a great time with wife but back on it again now.

Back day today with either abs or arms thrown in. Let's see


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Back day was a good one, Went up to 140kg on dead lift but did more sets and reps than normal then went onto upper back and lats.

Love back day, Finished with some triceps

Did my usual injection of 500mg test E and Deca 300mg, Was gonna drop Deca due to some side but these have calmed right down with the help of ADEX.

TODAY

Going to be chest and bicep/for arm work out, Also had my HCG shot this after noon.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Did chest and Biceps yesterday another great session defo feeling strong.

Another rest day today as back day has come with vengeance as lower back is tender as hell LOL.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

How you finding the test/deca I've not tried deca yet


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Peace frog said:


> How you finding the test/deca I've not tried deca yet


Ok mate, Upto 90.5kg in boxers now so defo getting there, Don't suffer from bad sides really just started having a little problem with d!ck, Basically i would have no problems with erections but when i get "Distracted on the wife" and go semi i would struggle for 5 mins to get back to former glory, Been running AMEX for a week and all ok now but had some stress on as well which wont help.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

ALSO did legs today, Still getting stronger and bigger.

HAPPY HAPPY

Shoulders and arms tomorrow with maybe some abs


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ended up doing shoulders and chest today, Absolute awesome session. Extremely strong right now and size is getting there.

Love this sh!t, Also had my HCG shot this after noon and booked in for blood work monday afternoon.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Where you doing bloods? mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Where you doing bloods? mate


Pump clinic in mancester mate

http://www.cph.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Gary-Beeny-PHE-PIED-Conf-GB1.pdf


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't think you have anything like this in London @@Frandeman


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well been away past 7 days with family on holiday was a good break for the body, Tried to keep Cal and protein up, Only managed one work out as i felt my body could use the break.

Back in the gym last night did chest and calfs, Fekt VERY strong and defo no weight lost, Do feel flat though but that should go after a few sessions 

Gonna pop back to my Muay Thai place tonight for a sess and maybe beat up some MMA boys after


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey man just had a read through your journal, see you also came from a combat sports background! Start of my journey towards bodybuilding was a neck injury received during grappling.

looks like you've packed on some good mass since your fight videos!

You have an end game or just want to get bigger?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> Hey man just had a read through your journal, see you also came from a combat sports background! Start of my journey towards bodybuilding was a neck injury received during grappling.
> 
> looks like you've packed on some good mass since your fight videos!
> 
> You have an end game or just want to get bigger?


Hay mate, My end game would be me competing somewhere as i like a challenge, Put on about 16-18kg in past 20 months so doing well, Just at mo got so many areas lacking im not happy


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> Hay mate, My end game would be me competing somewhere as i like a challenge, Put on about 16-18kg in past 20 months so doing well, Just at mo got so many areas lacking im not happy


That never changes man, guys like us are never happy


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> That never changes man, guys like us are never happy


pretty Sure my wife would agree


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Today was shoulders and arms, Another brill session with some heavy clean lifts. Size and shape is coming along a treat now really liking the way im starting to develop.

Hopefully tomorrow will be chest and back with the wife and she's now back in the gym.


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Good job man!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> Good job man!


Thanks buddy


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Just finish chest and calfs and took some shittie pics


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

In for a fellow Rochdalian's journal :thumb:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> In for a fellow Rochdalian's journal :thumb:


Thanks bud

Not really been updating my thread been very lazy LOL, Doing mental with gainz strenth WELL UP and size slowly creeping up, Past the 200lb mark now WOOP WOOP


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Don't think you have anything like this in London @@Frandeman


I found one in Soho mate,,, next to all you can eat buffet lol

and update more often this journal mate,,, I like reading it


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I found one in Soho mate,,, next to all you can eat buffet lol


YOU LUCKY [email protected]

Double bubble right there, Bloods out then refeed


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> Not really been updating my thread been very lazy LOL, Doing mental with gainz strenth WELL UP and size slowly creeping up, Past the 200lb mark now WOOP WOOP


Nice mate. What kind of strength increases we talking? On the big 3?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

For eg, Use a machine at gym for chest and usually get to just under 100kg and other day did 113kg for 3


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Legs yesterday, Was not as good as i hoped but worked the legs hard.

I have a niggling tricep/shoulder problem on left side so debating what to do today at the gym.

HHHMMMM suggestions


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Cardio...abs...

I know you like to train them


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Cardio...abs...
> 
> I know you like to train them


hahahaha I prob will do abs but the cardio can fvck off, Thats for when i get in with the wife


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Only cardio I can manage lol

But getting me shredded

Have a good one mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Only cardio I can manage lol
> 
> But getting me shredded
> 
> Have a good one mate


hahaha SO if thats the case i do cardio everyday LOL, Does [email protected] also included as cardio as ill be a marathon runner soon LOL


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well ended up doing shoulders and calfs yesterday, Did not push to hard on shoulders due to my nagging injury thats starting to annoy me LOL.

Today is going to be a rest day as wifes going training tonight ;(


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

@ancient_loyal So when you coming training with me


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Did cest and a little biceps last night, Was mega busy in the gym and did not eat much all day ;(

Today im going thai boxing for some sparring and training which means i get my ass kicked HAHAHA


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Did cest and a little biceps last night, Was mega busy in the gym and did not eat much all day ;(
> 
> Today im going thai boxing for some sparring and training which means i get my ass kicked HAHAHA


haha - if you're not dying you're not trying... I sometimes miss walking out of the mma gym with a sore face... Usually prefer that someone else did though haha


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> haha - if you're not dying you're not trying... I sometimes miss walking out of the mma gym with a sore face... Usually prefer that someone else did though haha


yeah thai killed me and body was beaten up for days after.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well been mega busy and away so not updated yet. Diet going well hitting around 2200cal a day and seems to be tightening up. Abs more on show and not as much lower ab blout from all the food lol. Don't feel as heavy/slugish either which is a winner.

Started on 25mg of T3 Monday and will increase to 50 Monday coming and prob stick there.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Diet now in progress LOL so please see attached link till I bulk again

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254769-jordons-cut-starts-31st-aug-15/?do=embed&page=2


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

How's the diet going? Leaning out?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes mate going well, Been VERY lazy updating stuff as lifes crazy for me at mo.

Lost 14lb on last weigh in and its nice to have a 6 pack again LOL.

1st pic is a few days into cut and last pic is like 3 weeks in and about 9 days ago


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Well done man it's going well!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> Well done man it's going well!


Yeah mate, Thinking of stopping after this week as already lost a stone so back down to 13.5 St now from 14.5 ;0


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well im back on the food now, Not going to be doing a scientific approach and just eat what i want as much as i want LOL, As long as my protein is high im just going to eat.


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Pretty much how I roll unless I've got something coming up...

As long as there's gains it doesn't matter


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> Pretty much how I roll unless I've got something coming up...
> 
> As long as there's gains it doesn't matter


2 right, Ill still get my several meals in a day but ill just eat what ever else in want as well, Cutting is EASY


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Once again im not up dating LOL, Training is going really well, Wrists are still playing up and same prlb in shoulder/ top of tricep but s**t happens.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT, Time to keep this log up to date again.

Been eating like a horse again and now on full bulk warfare and doing me well, Weight is back up to 89kg in my gym gear up from 83kg after my cut, Defo a lot leaner than last time so defo some good quality gain in past few months.

I started my blast today after i went to get bloods done as i have been cruising on 150mg Test E for 8 weeks, I will blast for 8 weeks then ill be PCTing and a few months off everything.

My aim for this is 95KG which should be easy for me. My heaviest up to now is 92kg so lets smash this sh!t


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Had a great calf and shoulder session finished with some abs.

Weight still 89kg but this is on empty ish stomach so all is good.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Had a great calf and shoulder session finished with some abs.
> 
> Weight still 89kg but this is on empty ish stomach so all is good.


How tall are you mate?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

A1243R said:


> How tall are you mate?


6ft 2 mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Training still going good, Weigh is now 90.5kg so getting there,

Started back at Muay Thai so condition should be good, Just got to make sure i don't do something stupid now LOL.

Also ordered some BPC157 to try and sort my shoulder/tricep out, Pretty sure its were my delt inserts near tricep.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

BPC157 Turned up yesterday so going to start this pep to try and sort this shoulder out so will see how we get on.

Did Muay Thai last night also and some sparring, Im in bit today EVERYTHING is sore LOL, Thankfully its rest day today.


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

orite big chap hows it going?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> orite big chap hows it going?


Hay buddy, Yeah going well. Diet not been up to scratch as had no appetite so struggling to eat at mo.

Currently @ 93kg which is my heaviest and still have some abs 

The BPC157 seems to be helping with my shoulder and i am awaiting an appointment so i can have my shoulder and knee scanned ;/


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm back Motherfukerz.

Update on shoulder is rotor cuff HHmmmm and Knee issue is one of my quad muscles holding my knee cap to high as its to tight so the popping im getting is the tendon releasing and grinding the patella against the femur GREAT.

Currently at 83kg after a diet, So back on it now.

Been clean since NOV but back on a low dose of Test E "250MG" P/W and 20mg of dianabol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Training going well but only trained 4 times last week but sessions were VERY good,

Will be training legs tonight as my main focus over next few months is legs and arms as they always lag behind.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well training going well, Body responding VERY well, Up to 88kg from 83kg starting, Finished the DBOL and was offered some Anavar 50 of a mate who had in cupboard and seeing as i was only doing 3 weeks of DBOL though i might aswell add the 50's as he had about 3 weeks as well WINNER.

Strengh is slowly creeping up again, Just got to try and get all the food in LOL.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Had a rest day yesterday which I hate. This morning will mean leg day. I'll be there at 10 ish for a few hours before work


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

How's it going mate? Are you doing a DBOL only cycle or are you still on Test?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Pics from last month, HATE MY PICS ;(
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_20150504_205737117.jpg" data-fileid="111536"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_06_2015/post-110703-143615136215_thumb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 You're not related to billbo baggins are you...


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> How's it going mate? Are you doing a DBOL only cycle or are you still on Test?


 Hay Brother, 250mg Test E and doing 3 weeks DBOL and 3 weeks Anavar 50, Doing brill now over 90kg LOL. Best i have looked for a while.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> You're not related to billbo baggins are you...


 No u cheeky sod, BUT defo look like s**t then


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> No u cheeky sod, BUT defo look like s**t then


 Just kidding!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Just kidding!


 I know bud, Its all gravy. I do look like s**t then though


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Brill session yesterday on legs, Warmed up and jumped on squats, Did bar then 40/60/80/100 then managed 110kg for 3 past parallel for 3. Been a long time since i have tried going past 100kg since my knee injury. It did feel fully around 40kg but no were near as bad so routine given by specialist defo working and no issues today 

After squats i did calf then leg extensions followed by hamstring curls and finished on leg press. All strength areas had gone up so all good.

Today will involve chest and arms


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Once again I'm not updating FFS, Weight is still increasing but slowly. Defo think its time to increase the calories BUT going have to be naughty and do it via drink as I'm struggling with the food as it stands already.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Training still going VERY well at mo 

Had quite a few people commenting on my size recently so defo in the right direction.

Weight seems to have stopped increasing around the 90.5kg -91kg area so defo time to increase food but struggling to get in all in, Time for the calorie dense foods.

It's a shame i cant stand peanut butter or coconut butter ;(


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Missed training yesterday as had to pick up kids early and was exhausted for some reason and ended up falling a sleep for a few hour.

Back in today doing legs


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Training still going well and strength still good, Weight seems to have stopped increasing over past week or 2 but i think im actually bigger so maybe less water and more muscle.

I have upped my food anyways.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Training still going well and strength still good, Weight seems to have stopped increasing over past week or 2 but i think im actually bigger so maybe less water and more muscle.
> 
> I have upped my food anyways.


 Keep at it son. Doing well.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Keep at it son. Doing well.


 On it like a tramp on chips brother, Should get some latest shots taken to see were im at, I think i look ok in some mirrors HAHAHA


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> On it like a tramp on chips brother, Should get some latest shots taken to see were im at, I think i look ok in some mirrors HAHAHA


 Lol I'm like.....look ok in one pic out of about 64 haha


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'm like.....look ok in one pic out of about 64 haha


 HAHAHAH Yep feel the pain, I usealy take a couple and go f**k IT that one will do even though its s**t


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Few pics after the a shower after training shoulders and hamstrings.

I look like s**t


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Did quads and arms today, Defo need a few days off as just getting going into sets and arms and legs were knackered.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Training still going well, Not weighed inn for a bit so no idea were i'm up to but i feel and look bigger to me anyways.

Got just under 4 weeks left on this bulk before i do a 4 week mini cut before i go away in July for the wife's 30th, Its just me and her so i wanna look good for her while were having a good time for her birthday 

Yesterday i did shoulder and triceps and managed for the 1st time in a while to get 2 plates a side on shoulder press 

Today is leg day, Squat warfare it is


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Training still going strong, Did a personal best of 120kg squat x 3 on Sunday so chuffed there. Not done dead lift for a while as lower back randomly flares up but should start back on them soon, Bench is 100kg at mo for 3-4 reps PB is 110kg x 2 need to chase this as its crap.

Not weighed myself for a while so no idea were i am in terms of that.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Just had a brill shoulder and arm session 

Also used there weigh in machine that tells you how fat you are lol.

In boxer shorts I'm as follows

91.6KG

BMI 26.5

13.8% Body Fat LIES LIES LIES More like 20%

So increase in food is defo helping as put on around 2lb in past week or 2.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Training so going strong, Getting slowly stronger by the week which is nice as NEVER been this strong before.

Diet has been cut back not for a mini cut before my holiday in July.

Prob eating around 2500cal and more fat than carbs, Fat defo dropping as work trousers are getting looser HAHAH but just under 90kg, So hopeful fat being replaced with muscle, Last fat test was 15.7% BF  aiming for 10% in next 5 weeks/


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Right fresh week and new approach to my training regime,

I normally train 3 days in 1 off and maybe a extra day off randomly but i think i might be training to many area in one session, So gonna be training almost every day BUT just one body part.

As it stands i weighed myself around a week ago and was as follows

197.5 Down from 204.4 since starting diet.

Shoulder press max 100kg + machine

Squat 120kg x 3

Bench 110kg x 2

Dead lift 140kg x 6 Not done for around 6 weeks due to back

Gonna get back in to dead lift but lower back been playing up but feeling MUCH better now.

Body fat last week was @ 15.7%


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well yesterday was leg day and was a good HARD session.

Did squats and worked up to 120kg x 3

Stiff leg dead lift for hammies

Then hamstring curls up to 4 plates

Leg extension up 5 plated

2 different calf exercises and DONE.

Today is ARMAGEDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Training still going well.

Proper blasted arms on tuesday as arms still a little sore today and did chest yesterday with a little calfs thrown in for good measure.

Physic starting to come along now just need a little more conditioning i think.

No idea what weigh is but i think im sub 15% BF now HOPEFULLY

Today is another leg day.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Leg day went well yesterday, Moved some heavy stuff and then went onto isolation  WAS A GOOD SWEATY SESSION.

Today did shoulders with a pull ups and a quick bicep blast as i only had around 90 mins before work spare.

I must be getting some were now as i had 2 compliments, One by a PT saying I'M a big lad and in good condition. and another from a lady who asked about a few arm exercises who said all the guys were watching me as i was doing pull ups as you could see all the muscles in my back on the movement and i had a great physic as a lot of the lads in the gym are to big upper body "EERR Noticed myself and think they forget leg day" LOL

Really need some decent pics sorting.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok missed updating a few sessions i have had so ill just do today's.

Today was back and hammies.

Another epic session if i don't say so myself, Moved some silly weight for someone of my size and had a really good work out in, Defo in right direction even on this mini cut as i was 198.8 lb on scales UP 1 lb BUT BUT BUT down 1.6% BF now 14. 1 FECK YEAAHHH, Abs are starting to come out to play now 

Obv this not 100% accurate but same test machine so as good as im going to get


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Pic of me from a few weeks ago. I'm so washed out with the leyyow light bulb in my room ffs HORRID PIC


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Today is going to be chest and Quads, LOVE THESE DAYS hahahahaha


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Yesterday was legs and today was Shoulders and arms,

Having tomorrow off as i'm knackered and works killing me, Ill be having a good workout sat as i'm working with my old man were he works so hard labour for around 5 hours.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

So gutted today is rest day, Mates just got ready at work to train and i cant go as i'm working late.

Do need the rest though ;(


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well Sat was a rest day EVEN THOUGH IT WAS'NT, Was working with dad so 4 hours of sweaty work HAHAHA.

Sunday was an arm blast,

Monday i did legs and managed to beat my PB

PB was 120kg squat x 4 - Did 120kg x 4

Then broke that PB and went for 140kg and managed 1 rep WOOP WOOP

Today is going to be chest and calfs.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Had a good session Tuesday, Got a good pump on and yesterday i did shoulders and biceps, Again another good session.

Today if i get in will be back and triceps.

Might not get in as normal as car might be in garage if not training is on.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Very good mate...


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Very good mate...


 WOW someone posted something HAHAHAHA

Thanks bud even though i look like s**t


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sorry, haven't read through most of it but from your pic, you'd look a lot better if you lost some fat. It will give your muscles a better appreance and make you look more muscular then build up from there. Then I'd suggest a decent mass cycle to gain some good muscle tissue. But I'm not sure what your goals are at the movement....


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Sorry, haven't read through most of it but from your pic, you'd look a lot better if you lost some fat. It will give your muscles a better appreance and make you look more muscular then build up from there. Then I'd suggest a decent mass cycle to gain some good muscle tissue. But I'm not sure what your goals are at the movement....


 Hay bud, I'm not doing to bad at mo, Lost a little fat over past few weeks but eating what i want again. As i'm going away in 10 days i'm going to just crack on as i am at mo and add some cardio before i go away and when i get back prob proper lean on before i go on a stupid mass gaining exercise HAHAHA, Will be aiming for 210lb this time as i'm around 200 now.


----------

